# I can't help but love his head.



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

When Kai is still, (which isn't very often lol,) I just study his head. Just like when I got my first standard, I didn't know any other standards! So I just knew what I liked probably from loving my red boy Koi so much.
Having a Miniature now, I also didn't know any other miniature other than one and she is a very good dog, but looks like a piggy. Don't mean to be mean, but short legged and round.
I knew enough to go to a good breeder this time, but I feel I really am blessed to have such a pretty headed boy. Am I bragging? I don't know, just sharing how much I love looking at Kai.
I love to look at ALL standard faces, and mini faces. Its the part that draws me in.

Kai, and a little bit of Luke, send Christmas greetings from the cabin. by maryac58, on Flickr

Can't help but love his head. by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You have reason to be proud, and brag, he's a GORGEOUS boy!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I also love Kai's head. Everything about it. I love studying my dog's heads....their nostrils, lids & lashes, lips, cheeks, throats, whiskers and everything. Fascinating!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Kai has beautiful eyes.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Standards DO have exquisite faces... a true artist's study, so to speak.

Poodles, of all varieties, are such magnificent creatures. 

Once you get a glimpse of that beauty, it's hard to look away.

LOVELY, KAI !


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy and he does have such a beautiful head, like a standard head.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Kai is gorgeous! I would stare all the time too, which I actually do with Penny too.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

He is beautiful you should be proud of him!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful boy - and such soulful eyes!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

He is a beautiful spoo, eyes, nose, head and color.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I love looking at Kai, also. He's very handsome and so regal.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice headshot


----------



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

Totally not bragging  He is utterly stunning!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

You have bragging right's he is absolutely stunning.
I could sit all day an study my spoos the are magnificent creatures, poetry in motion who could ask for more.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That second photo HAS to be on our calendar next year. It is perfect. But then Kai is perfect!_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love to look at Kai, too! You always have such visually interesting pictures to share. I love his muzzle. It looks so velvety.
Brag away, with pictures, please


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh that face, that BEAUTIFUL face--one that_ everyone,_ not just a mother, can love! What a looker, really, how could anyone resist that boy?!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree and think he is stunning!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is so beautiful! He truly looks like a smaller version of a standard.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments, nice to to know others enjoy your photos. I hope I can continue to do hin justice with my grooming, and can continue to sculpt his personality to be a good example. Have to say I do need to get him out more in the public, he is pretty used to his own people and surroundings. Its just been a very different summer, fall and winter for me with family health issues (mother with progressing Alzheimers) and other extended family things, so have not much of my own time.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I know that feeling, Panda is great with family and freinds but I only recently realised he doesnt like strange men and he barks at them but since he wont take food outside I can't get strangers to feed him to get him used to them :hmmmm:


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

he is gorgeous.

i just love scrutinizing my dogs' heads and faces--glad to hear it's not just me. :handshake:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

love him! he is beautiful - and very true - poodles are a work of art...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love his face!!!!


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

*stunning*

we love this beauty soooooo much we hope our baby turns out to look as lovely


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He gets 5 stars for the whole package! How old is he?


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> He gets 5 stars for the whole package! How old is he?


at least 2 1/2 given that this thread was started in 2010:laugh:

but seriously he is one very beautiful mini


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

you have bragging rights for sure!!!!! stunning boy


----------

